# Brauche unbedingt eure Hilfe



## Kento (14. Februar 2005)

Also ich habe easyNews 1.7.0 auf meiner Hp gepackt 
doch wenn ich eine News schreiben will dan zeigt er mir das an

Warning: main(admin.htm): failed to open stream: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden in /var/www/html/web193/html/index1/index1.php on line 17

Warning: main(): Failed opening 'admin.htm' for inclusion (include_path='.') in /var/www/html/web193/html/index1/index1.php on line 17



was soll ich nun machen?


----------



## daddz (14. Februar 2005)

Existiert diese Datei überhaupt? Schau mal nach weil vielleicht hast du sie garnicht hochgeladen!?

greetz
daddz


----------

